# Queen City bottling company



## Aged10Years (Jan 6, 2020)

Picked this up at an estate sale for a few bucks. I’m thinking 1920’s-30’s? Can anyone give me any info on the bottle?

Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks like an embossed slug plate on the back of the bottle?  Can we get a photo of that?  Is the bottle a crown top or blob top?  Based on what I see so far, I'm thinking 1910 or so.


----------



## Aged10Years (Jan 6, 2020)

I’ll get some better photos as soon as I can. I’m at work and the bottle is at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 6, 2020)

I lost an auction for one of these once. It was a blob I was bidding on...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2020)

While bottled water has always been very popular, its heyday seems to be the 1910s-1920s. Oddly, the only reference I see for Aerox Distilled Water is from 1931. Queen City Bottling works seems to have references back to 1887 but most popularly in the 1920s. 
Ref. to Aerox:
https://books.google.com/books?id=I...hUKEwia5vnZ2-_mAhVPZ80KHcVlD0cQ6AEwAHoECAIQAQ

What I want to know is what Vim is.  A vitamin drink, perhaps?


----------



## Aged10Years (Jan 6, 2020)

Here are a few more pics...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2020)

Aged10Years said:


> View attachment 201244View attachment 201243View attachment 201242
> Here are a few more pics...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks pretty old. 1890s perhaps?


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 6, 2020)

I think 1905-1910ish.  Cool find.  Very hard to find such bottles with labels.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks like VIM was the name of Queen City's Ginger Ale. Found ads that date from 1915 to 1920. Could be a wider range of dates though.
Found this ad in the Cincinnati Enquirer dated July of 1920.


----------



## Aged10Years (Jan 6, 2020)

Very interesting, thanks to everyone that responded!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slugplate (Jan 7, 2020)

Definitely in the transitional period of blobs and Painter tops. I agree with NHPharm, 1905-1910 based upon the base, glass which is not unevenly distributed, lack of air bubbles, and no embossed "This Bottle Not To Be Sold". Be that as it may, it is a fine example of the period and a great looking bottle... well done.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jan 7, 2020)

Dr Pepper also used vim.


----------



## Aged10Years (Jan 7, 2020)

I think VIM should be brought back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DFW Digger (Jan 7, 2020)

1910 Ft Worth Texas.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 7, 2020)

hmmm, I wonder who else used vim, vigor & vitality to describe there soda. 
3V Cola surely did in 1958


----------

